# billing 99358



## relong (Mar 12, 2008)

Has anyone had luck getting 99358 (prolonged E&M) paid. Our physician would like to use this in addition to 99214 but we haven't had any luck getting it paid previously. Do we need a modifier?


----------



## thompsonsyl (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi,

Is there a reason that you are billing a 99358 with the 99214 that you don't mention in your post?  I think you may be having trouble getting it paid because 99358 is for *no* direct/face-to-face contact with the patient.   I think you probably need to be using prolonged codes 99354 or 99355 for "direct" face-to-face contact in the "office or other outpatient setting...".

Hope this helps!


----------



## relong (Mar 13, 2008)

Our physician would like to use it for spending over an hour prepping for the patients office visit by reviewing records & calling her other physicians to discuss the patient's diagnosis and care, which is exactly the definition of 99358. So I'm confused about what it takes to get it paid. Maybe I just need to send in documentation with the claim?


----------



## thompsonsyl (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi,

I did some research and found that in order for 99358 to be considered, you had the select the highest level of e/m code within each category.  So, perhaps if you bump up to a 99215 with the 99358 you will fare better results.  Hope this helps!

Also, here is a link to in-depth info on this subject for you to look through.

http://www.aafp.org/fpm/20030600/27time.html


----------



## relong (Mar 14, 2008)

thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------

